
10gen - Open Source Stack similar to Google App Engine - smoody
http://www.10gen.com/
======
markbao
I know that PHP isn't so popular with the hackers here (at least not as
popular as Python) but does anyone know an App Engine style service for PHP?

I heard that Yahoo! was going to release something of the sort, but heard
nothing about that from that point.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
ill stick with mosso for now as the closest thing possible. throw your app on
there in php, attach a mysql database, and let it scale.

